# (Little) Walnut Creek - Baltimore thru Carroll



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Going to be in Lancaster the next two weekends and looking to hit up some area creeks. Looking to try some areas I'm not too familiar with and was wondering if anyone had any success in this stretch of water. I'm NOT looking for specific holes...I'll do my own legwork. I'm just wondering if this area is worth spending an afternoon/evening wading.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Clark43130 said:


> Going to be in Lancaster the next two weekends and looking to hit up some area creeks. Looking to try some areas I'm not too familiar with and was wondering if anyone had any success in this stretch of water. I'm NOT looking for specific holes...I'll do my own legwork. I'm just wondering if this area is worth spending an afternoon/evening wading.


It's a good little creek, just like all the other similar creeks in central Ohio. If you goto Google Maps, you can look at bridge crossings and parking areas next to them. Be mindful of no trespassing signs. There isn't much public property in the area you are talking about. There IS public property in Canal Winchester and Groveport.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are going to be in Groveport area, Ive caught more in the Big walnut then little.

Further south since you said you were going to be in Lancaster you could also wade Clear Creek. Clear creek has a TON of public access as well just have to put the miles in there.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a good question. I'm moving to canal winchester and was wondering the same


----------



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mykidsr1 said:


> If you are going to be in Groveport area, Ive caught more in the Big walnut then little.
> 
> Further south since you said you were going to be in Lancaster you could also wade Clear Creek. Clear creek has a TON of public access as well just have to put the miles in there.


I was actually planning on hitting the Clear Creek/Hocking River area next weekend. I've fished the Hocking before...never been to Clear Creek. I knew it was a pretty decent stream for trout but didn't really know how well it did with smallmouth.


----------



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> It's a good little creek, just like all the other similar creeks in central Ohio. If you goto Google Maps, you can look at bridge crossings and parking areas next to them. Be mindful of no trespassing signs. There isn't much public property in the area you are talking about. There IS public property in Canal Winchester and Groveport.


Yea, I kind of have an outline of where I want to start but that all depends on what I see when I get there. I knew the area around Canal would be easier to access, I just liked the remoteness of the Baltimore - Carroll area.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

This is out of walnut creek last year, went fish ohio. but this is the only one I've ever caught out of there. I caught mostly small largemouth bass out of there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> View attachment 94378
> This is out of walnut creek last year, went fish ohio. but this is the only one I've ever caught out of there. I caught mostly small largemouth bass out of there
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Damn, biggest I've caught was 18" last year(in a similar small creek). I can't even imagine what 23" is like. Way to set the bar impossibley high for my trip this weekend.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

He's still in the creek, I released him right after I took a pic


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Clark43130 said:


> Going to be in Lancaster the next two weekends and looking to hit up some area creeks. Looking to try some areas I'm not too familiar with and was wondering if anyone had any success in this stretch of water. I'm NOT looking for specific holes...I'll do my own legwork. I'm just wondering if this area is worth spending an afternoon/evening wading.


Go 15 minutes south and hit Hocking. Once hocking starts to get out of Lancaster it starts to get nicer. Caught my first smallie where it runs behind the rock quarry. Been hooked since. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There is always Rock Mill Lake, and Greenfield Lake. I have waded both and caught bass. Going to work for them though. Rock Mill has some holes and the bottom in lot of the lake is very silty. You'll sink to your knees. So be carefull. I heard that there was trout in Clear Creek. Never fished it, but it is on my list in the next week or two.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Rock mill lake produced the 2 biggest crappie of my life back in the day. Also was a very good bass lake.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

allbraid said:


> Rock mill lake produced the 2 biggest crappie of my life back in the day. Also was a very good bass lake.


Bigguns are there... last year I caught a nice LM... Easy 3.5 lbs. They are hard to get though. Lot of good size carp in there too. 

Saw 2 5 LM caught out of Greenfield last year. Unfortunately one was Kept. both those lakes you have to be careful on wading... I believe them to be bowl shaped. They get deep fast.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

ive hooked monsters in greenfield lake, unfortunately, i did not have the necessary tackle at the time.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Might be forced to stick to Rockmill or Greenfield if the flowing water doesn't cooperated. If you are really bored you could always try and catch trout at Cinci Parks pond they release the trout this weekend.


----------



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Might be forced to stick to Rockmill or Greenfield if the flowing water doesn't cooperated. If you are really bored you could always try and catch trout at Cinci Parks pond they release the trout this weekend.


Are the smaller streams still flowing fast over there? Here in Dayton, most of the smaller waters are back to normal levels(well before the rain overnight). 

I talked to my dad and he said he didnt think it rained all that much in Lancaster last night.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> It's a good little creek, just like all the other similar creeks in central Ohio. If you goto Google Maps, you can look at bridge crossings and parking areas next to them. Be mindful of no trespassing signs. There isn't much public property in the area you are talking about. There IS public property in Canal Winchester and Groveport.



I remember when we fished a section of LW. Plenty of light tackle fun to be had :F


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Clark43130 said:


> Are the smaller streams still flowing fast over there? Here in Dayton, most of the smaller waters are back to normal levels(well before the rain overnight).
> 
> I talked to my dad and he said he didnt think it rained all that much in Lancaster last night.


Clear Creek Looks to be back to about normal as of right now.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03157000

Have not actually looked at it in person for several days now though.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

How is the creek through canal winchester? I just moved in and am thinking about going tomorrow sometime....... What might I catch in there?


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey canoe carp killer. I sent u a p.m.

Snuff


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I live in canal and have waded pretty much the whole area at one point or another. I have caught just about everything in the creek but when I go I am using targeting small mouth. Baltimore has some really good holes to fish as well but haven't fished that way for a few years. Clear creek I believe still has some trout in it but I haven't fished that stretch for a number of years.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok cool. That makes me feel better lol. I was looking for some water to fish that is close to home


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I went fishing for about an hour at the covered bridge and got a couple of bites but didn't catch anything. I set my minnow trap out for 24 hours and didn't catch anything either. Then I set it out for about six hours with fresh bait and don't catch anything which was depressing


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> I went fishing for about an hour at the covered bridge and got a couple of bites but didn't catch anything. I set my minnow trap out for 24 hours and didn't catch anything either. Then I set it out for about six hours with fresh bait and don't catch anything which was depressing


Hit me up sometime, I live in Canal also. I'm always looking for someone to fish with. I have done pretty well in the lil Walnut.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

iceman71 said:


> Hit me up sometime, I live in Canal also. I'm always looking for someone to fish with. I have done pretty well in the lil Walnut.



Yeah will do. What's your number?


----------

